# Heading to Boynton beach



## goodhands_gheenoer (Feb 14, 2008)

I've stayed at the CS before. Good people. If you can get some live bait--mullet preferred--fish off the end of their dock 1 hour before sundown and hold on. BIG Blues and hefty trout and snook cruise the area. Use some 30lb leader or more due to the pilings you may come in contact with. Their is a tackle/bait shop about 3/4 miles to the north called snook nook. www.snooknook.net they will have bait if you can't net some. Good Luck!


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

just north of p-nut island is munyon island that is pretty much desolate. the water to the northeast side is kayak only.


----------



## Un-shore (Sep 27, 2007)

info,

http://www.co.palm-beach.fl.us/erm/lakes/estuarine/munyon/


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

Hey, theres no fish in Boynton ;D....Fish the inlet, spillways the flat north of beercan island can bring you sharks, tarpon, and maybe snook.

What size boat are you bringing?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

1999 Palm Beach Whitecap 161 w/ 50hp. Also bringing the wifes kayak.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

You can go out the inlet if its nice outside. Go south and head out to the reefs and bottom fish.

You can catch all the bonita you want too!!! Haha

When are you going to be here?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

We will be in Jensen on Wed and then Boynton Thur and Friday.We will also be hitting peanut island.


----------



## GTSRGTSR (Nov 10, 2009)

We love Peanut Island... go there 2-3 times per month. Bring your snorkling gear and look for the rockpiles on the East Side, almost on the SE corner. Hit it at incoming tide, almost full and you'll have an amazing swim.

If you go outside the inlet, flip around the south jetty and anchor by the beach. Snorkling is great along the south side of the south jetty. 

You'll only be here 2 days?


----------



## jgregory01 (Nov 20, 2009)

Yep...just two days. My wifes sister lives down there. We are stopping one night on the way down to stay at the Caribbean Cottage in Jensen Beach. Hope to get some good fishing in there also.


----------

